# Tire recommendations for gravel riding on a 26er hardtail



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Just sold a 26er hardtail to a friend who is planning to do a lot of gravel riding. Looking for some tire recommendations for that kind of riding. My friend lives in Wisconsin, close to the Lacrosse area. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I think just about any fast rolling 26 tire will do. High volume, low knob, hard rubber is probably best. I'd probably look for something no larger than a 2.0 dia, but that's my personal preference based on what I might ride. Kenda, Schwalbe, WTB, Michellin, Continental, etc all make a decent tire somewhere in their lineup. Kenda Small block 8/ karma, Schwalbe rocket ron/ racing ralph are tires I've used that would be suitable. There are a lot of potential options, with varied cost.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Lots of tires aren't available as 26ers anymore, so choices will be limited. But like db mentions, any microknobby sort of tire would work well. Somebody is going to make something in that flavor.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Not entirely sure what their requirements, a lot of "gravel" riders are looking for more of a CX tire instead of a mountain bike tire. Schwalbe Smart Sam is a good fast rolling tire that's a good packed road type tire, sort of a bridge between CX and XC. Rocket rons are great as well, a little more chunky but great tires and really light.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I've had good luck with Kenda Small Block 8 in both 700x35 and 29 x 2.1. I don't know if they are still available in 26. 
A good option I used to run on my 26'er was the Forte' Dartmoor, but I think they have been discontinued. If he can find a set of those, they work really well for gravel.


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm using Maxxis DTH 26x2.15 tires on my 26in gravel bike.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

When I had a 26'r for similar use I ran Conti Race Kings. They roll pretty well, have decent grip and do not break the bank at $30/ea.


----------

